

Learning Lisp (from 1984) - ecounysis
http://nostoc.stanford.edu/jeff/llisp/

======
ecounysis
"This material has NOT been updated from the original 1984 text which I found
it completely by accident in a tarball at this address:
<http://venus.deis.unical.it/manuals/llisp/index.html>. There are many errors
and typos, and the version of lisp (P-Lisp, which ran on the Apple II)
predates commonlisp, and no longer exists. So I strongly encourage you not to
actually use this to learn Lisp!"

~~~
srl
Apparently, p-lisp does still exist: <http://www.flownet.com/ron/plisp.html>.

------
rbanffy
Cool. If I manage to find this Lisp, I have a couple real Apple IIs to play
with it. I can even provide screenshots (either from an emulator or pictures
from a CRT).

~~~
lisper
Ask and ye shall receive:

<http://www.flownet.com/ron/plisp.html>

~~~
rbanffy
Thank you very much. And, BTW, it's a great story. You should share it as a
story on its own ;-)

------
kenjackson
In the contents there is no mention of macros. Macros aren't post 1984 are
they? Or were they in the text of the tutorial?

~~~
vmathew
It has FExpressions, the earliest form of macros. The arguments of an FEXPR is
evaluated on demand. (<http://nostoc.stanford.edu/jeff/llisp/19.html>)

